# What's your native fruit?



## Le Ham (Dec 23, 2013)

Just wanted to know what the most common native is for people. I got apples in NL and WW, and pears in CF. I noticed that lots of people have apples and peaches. Oranges, a bit less common, and you almost never see people with cherries or pears. (And pears just aren't that desirable, although I love cherries and I'll bet plenty of people do.) So yeah, your native? What fruit you actually want to be your native? Stuff?


----------



## Pathetic (Dec 23, 2013)

Pear, I wanted mine to be Cherry so I could have perfect cherries, they look so pretty. I don't really like pears too much. IRL I love them though.


----------



## Jake (Dec 23, 2013)

WW - pears
CF - apples
NL - cherries


----------



## Megan. (Dec 23, 2013)

Wild World - Peaches
City Folk - Peaches
New Leaf - Pears

I wasn't too fussed over what fruit I had but I have to admit I am jealous of those with apples as native fruits.. those perfect apples look delicious. c;


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 23, 2013)

Wild world-peaches
New leaf-pears


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 23, 2013)

Wild World = apples ; EWW WHO LIKES APPLES? I don't even have them in my NL town, I dug them all up in my WW town
Wild World second town = cheeries ; yummy
City Folk = pears : Yum
New Leaf = oranges : i wanted peaches but eh
New leaf second town = peaches : yummy


----------



## Saranghae (Dec 23, 2013)

My main game is cherries, my side game is peaches.


----------



## RandomSheep101 (Dec 23, 2013)

City Folk-Pears
New Leaf-Oranges


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Dec 25, 2013)

WW - Cherries
NL - Oranges.


----------



## Lepidoptera (Dec 26, 2013)

WW: Cherries
NL: Main: Oranges Sides: Apples and Pears


----------



## jvgsjeff (Dec 27, 2013)

GameCube: Oranges
City Folk: Peaches
New Leaf: Peaches


----------



## itzafennecfox (Jan 2, 2014)

Cherries. Which is great, since they're my second favorite (Apples were my favorite)


----------



## acnlcutie (Jan 2, 2014)

apples!


----------



## doetothelindsay (Jan 2, 2014)

WW: Pears
NL: Apples!


----------



## kyumin2lee (Jan 2, 2014)

WW: pears
NF: Pears


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jan 2, 2014)

i have pears...


----------



## Born2BWild (Jan 3, 2014)

Cherries for me.


----------



## Tenyu (Jan 3, 2014)

I've had apples more often than not, and I've never had oranges or peaches.

NL: cherries
CF: apples
WW: apples
GC: ~ Town 1 = apples
      ~ Town 2 = apples
      ~ Town 3 = pears
      ~ Town 4 = cherries


----------



## aspartameAcatalepsy (Jan 3, 2014)

I had apples last time. Which was great because they looked beautiful. This Time I went specifically for pears.


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Jan 3, 2014)

WW - Cherries
NL - Oranges (best fruit, imo)


----------



## Prothervents (Jan 3, 2014)

I got Cherries. I would have preferred Peaches but no complaints.


----------



## Omfa (Jan 3, 2014)

I also got Cherries. I don't know if I like them _that_ much neither, but it's not really a hassle.


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Jan 3, 2014)

New Leaf: Apples 
From Isabelle: Oranges


----------



## Elska (Jan 3, 2014)

Native: Pears
From Isabelle: Peaches

Not too crazy about the pears, but I'm not going to reset to change my fruit.  I would have preferred apples or cherries!


----------



## Holla (Jan 4, 2014)

Wild World: Pears
City Folk: Peaches
New Leaf: Oranges

Would have liked Cherries or maybe Apples in New Leaf, as I love their prefect forms the best. I ended up with Oranges and was not up for resetting to get the perfect town, fruit, villagers etc. Perfect Oranges are kinda odd with the extra bump on the top, but I've gotten used to them and they are actually kinda neat.


----------



## Cress (Jan 4, 2014)

GC: Cherries
City Folk: Apples
First New Leaf Town: Cherries
Second and Third New Leaf Towns: Apples

Why do I always have red fruits?


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jan 4, 2014)

I got oranges. They're my favorite fruit, so it was a nice present from my town to me!


----------



## Hype (Jan 4, 2014)

My town fruit is a pear.


----------



## Goldenapple (Jan 5, 2014)

WW-Apples
NL-Oranges


----------



## hani (Jan 5, 2014)

I got peaches the first time around on ACNL, but after my reset I got pears. (~:


----------



## Kiracuils (Jan 5, 2014)

Oranges, which is kind of funny, considering how I don't really like oranges very much at all.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 5, 2014)

Every game I have ever had: Pears...

Then comes along the grand new second Wild World town...
Pears...


----------



## oath2order (Jan 6, 2014)

I started with Pears in New Leaf. I had Cherries in both Wild World and City Folk.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 6, 2014)

Animal Crossing New Leaf is my first animal crossing game. I have oranges...and a lot of my close friends' towns' have native oranges.


----------



## Grishiu (Jan 6, 2014)

I've got oranges. Glad I got them since it fits perfectly with my town name, Citrine~


----------



## Alyx (Jan 7, 2014)

My town fruit has always been apples or peaches in previous games, but this time in New Leaf, it's cherries.


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Jan 7, 2014)

I reset my town today and got apples.
They're really pretty. :3


----------



## kasane (Jan 8, 2014)

Hm well I got cherries in City Folk, but oranges in New Leaf


----------



## Lashley (Jan 8, 2014)

Cherries for me


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 8, 2014)

Cherries in Wild World and pears in New Leaf. I wanted cherries again but I wasn't too fussed by it.


----------



## Kanapachi (Jan 8, 2014)

My old town had Oranges, my current one has perfect apples. I have every fruit (including bamboo shoot) except for the dreaded persimmon . . .


----------



## Cou (Jan 11, 2014)

Cherry. I wish I got apples though D: I hate cherries. I love apples.


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Jan 11, 2014)

Cou said:


> Cherry. I wish I got apples though D: I hate cherries. I love apples.



One of the reasons I reset one of my old towns was because I had cherries.
I now have perfect apples in my new town.


----------



## Hot (Jan 11, 2014)

I always got apples when I was resetting for a decent map.
Mine are now pears in NL, and only pears. I kind of sold all of my perfect fruit. .


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Jan 12, 2014)

Cherry


----------



## Kayleigh (Jan 19, 2014)

I got cherries. Would've been nice to get a fruit I actually liked IRL, but there you go...


----------



## lilylily (Jan 19, 2014)

my native fruit is orange.


----------



## emilythestrange (Jan 19, 2014)

mine is apples, i bet 80% of people are apples lol


----------



## AngelValentina (Jan 19, 2014)

peaches :3


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 19, 2014)

In my first new leaf town I got pears, I don't like the way perfect pears look though, In my second new leaf town it got apples  I really like the way perfect apples look, they look really good to eat lol


----------



## xTurnip (Jan 21, 2014)

I have oranges, which I'm totally happy with. I didn't like the way pears looked in my first town.


----------



## Radiallylex (Jan 21, 2014)

I got stuck with my least favorite...oranges.


----------



## skweegee (Jan 23, 2014)

In ACGC and my first NL town, I got Oranges. In Wild World I have peaches, my second NL town is pears, and I believe my native fruit in CF was Apples.


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Jan 23, 2014)

Update :
In WW, I have cherries.
In NL, I have apples.
I reset my town a bit and found apple's growing to be my native fruit.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jan 23, 2014)

Peach, maybe it's because I play Mario


----------



## Lauren (Jan 23, 2014)

City Folk: Apples
New Leaf: Cherries


----------



## fleurencia (Jan 23, 2014)

I reset until I got cherries ^-^


----------



## Libra (Jan 23, 2014)

I have cherries.


----------



## Hush (Jan 24, 2014)

peaches, i'm glad too. I think they look the nicest when "perfect".


----------



## Seravee (Jan 24, 2014)

My old town was oranges but now it's peaches.


----------



## Crazy (Jan 26, 2014)

My native fruit is pears. c:


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Jan 26, 2014)

My native fruit is oranges. c:


----------



## Chime (Jan 27, 2014)

Pears. I think they're pretty


----------



## Mariah (Jan 28, 2014)

Peaches.


----------



## Jaz (Feb 1, 2014)

WW - Apples
NF F1 - Apples
NF f2 - Apples


----------



## ComradeSch (Feb 1, 2014)

Cherries in both my towns. However, I can't play on my Wii now because the power messed up the AC adaptor.


----------



## mayorseraphina (Feb 2, 2014)

Always cherries in New Leaf. It's so strange, I've been resetting, tried five times before getting Lucky etc. every single one had cherries? In previous games I always had apples, but cherries this time...


----------



## Loolaaacnl (Feb 2, 2014)

Pears


----------



## Draegan (Feb 2, 2014)

My original town was peaches, my town now apples. 
I prefer peaches.  Taste better anyway.


----------



## Camomile (Feb 2, 2014)

I have pears for mine.


----------



## Bunnii (Feb 2, 2014)

In WW, I had apples
In NL, I have cherries


----------



## juneau (Feb 3, 2014)

I've always had peaches, strangely. Had them in Wild World, got them again in New Leaf.


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 9, 2014)

I always end up with cherries... in every game... sort of strange at this point...


----------



## Mayor Kera (Feb 10, 2014)

In New Leaf, my native fruit is apples.


----------



## Kathryn1978 (Mar 7, 2014)

My native fruit are pears. But really wanted cherries.


----------



## mrs saturn (Mar 8, 2014)

Mine are pears, which I'm really okay with, because out of the non-island fruits I think they look the worst, and since they're worth less bells I can justify having less trees of them and more of the others.


----------



## Ebony Claws (Mar 8, 2014)

I have apples as my native fruit. Durians and bananas grow on my island and beach.


----------



## grrrolf (Mar 8, 2014)

peaches in NL and WW! it's weird, I seem to get peaches in pretty much every town I make


----------



## akirb (Mar 9, 2014)

WW: Cherries
NL: Apples


----------



## Onigiriis (Mar 9, 2014)

Apples :T


----------



## fairyring (Mar 10, 2014)

Cherries! I didn't know you could have a different fruit than anyone else when I first made my town, but I ended up getting my favorite one of all of them. :3


----------



## milkysugar (Mar 10, 2014)

Cherries in my main town, frickin pears in alt -.-
I like my cherries, but I think peaches are the cutest c:


----------



## LaceGloves (Mar 11, 2014)

Main town: Peaches
Cycling town: Apples

I reset many times to get peaches because they look like butts. Now a butt is my town flag because...yeah. c:


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 11, 2014)

Pears

because heavens forbid if a fruit is too ugly


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 12, 2014)

I got Peaches cause I thought is cute and rare, but now I wan apples LOL


----------



## Kikiyama (Mar 13, 2014)

Cherries! but now I wish it was apples because I love how dark perfect apples look ;D


----------



## pearly19 (Mar 15, 2015)

NL Peaches D

I feel like a lot of people in ACNL have Peaches but I guess thats just me but cool discussion topic


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 15, 2015)

Cherries are my favorite, with Peaches at a close second.

Of course though I had to get Pears in my main town.


----------



## Bleeborg (Mar 15, 2015)

Pears. I got lucky because that's exactly what I wanted.


----------



## Coach (Mar 15, 2015)

Gamecube: Peaches
Wild World: Pears
City Folk (When I had the game) : Apples
New Leaf: Apples


----------



## Naamah (Mar 15, 2015)

Peaches.
Thankfully by now I've got enough trees of each variety, so I don't have to run to other towns whenever one of my dearly beloved spoiled neighbours has a craving for vitamins not found in peaches.


----------



## RainbowNotes (Mar 15, 2015)

ive always had oranges, idk why but whenever i make a town (in any title) its always oranges.
even when i first started new leaf it was oranges, but ive hence reset my town i have apples now because i think the perfect version of them is cute.


----------



## mynooka (Mar 15, 2015)

Cherries.  I would prefer peaches because I love how they look but I don't really care tbh lol.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 15, 2015)

After resetting on 2/2, I have oranges. My first New Leaf town had cherries and I... hated the look of them, to be honest. I would have ended up replacing every single cherry tree with Perfect Cherries if I'd kept it. The normal ones look so bland to me. Oranges though, I'm cool with.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 15, 2015)

In my first town it was oranges but in my current town, it's pears. 

My Wild World town was also pears. c:


----------



## Boosh (Mar 16, 2015)

Peaches. On WW my native fruit was oranges.


----------



## Duzzel (Mar 16, 2015)

Pears. I've never had Pears as a town fruit (and I've had many towns throughout the years).
But Pears are my favorite fruit irl, so I'm pretty happy.

I usually get peaches, which is also fine since I live in Georgia. It's the state fruit ~


----------



## PrincessDuckling (Mar 16, 2015)

I have peaches. I kinda wish I had cherries or apples but I didn't feel like restarting my town again just for that. The peaches are cute though! I just like red better.


----------



## Marisska (Mar 16, 2015)

Peaches. I love how perfect peaches look, so yummy! My last town was oranges, perfect ones looked really strange, like orange pears... :S In Wild World I had cherries, perfect ones also look tasty!


----------



## Hirosuka (Mar 16, 2015)

peaches


----------



## Ruru (Mar 16, 2015)

I got butts trees (peaches).


----------



## Tap Dancer (Mar 17, 2015)

I have oranges. I don't care so much about fruit since I plant all of the different types of trees in my town. I actually don't care about perfect fruit, which is good, because perfect oranges look strange.


----------



## Imaginarycupcake (Mar 17, 2015)

Oranges  ( Dundee.)
Pears. ( Locatios.)


----------



## Piads (Mar 17, 2015)

I have cherries as the native fruit in my town but really wanted peaches


----------



## Feloreena (Mar 17, 2015)

I don't remember what I had in the GameCube version. I have pears in New Leaf.


----------



## jaguarnick (Mar 17, 2015)

I only have New Leaf, native fruit oranges


----------



## Moddie (Mar 17, 2015)

I've only played New Leaf. Peaches are my native and I wouldn't change it. I love having perfect peaches, they look like golden butts.


----------



## thetreeismine (Mar 17, 2015)

First town: Oranges
Second town: Peaches
Third town: Apples
Fourth town: Peaches 
City folk town: Oranges


----------



## Mayor Snowball (Mar 18, 2015)

I've got Peaches

haha butt trees XD


----------



## Hoshi (Mar 19, 2015)

I have oranges and I'm fine with them. I do like perfect apples the best though, the sparkling dark red would look great in a town with lots of trees. I balance out my orange with the other fruit trees instead. Perfect oranges have a really odd shape.


----------



## shimmyshoo (Mar 19, 2015)

Mine are cherries!
I love those!!!


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 19, 2015)

Oranges, but my favorite is peaches


----------



## BellBella (Mar 19, 2015)

Cherries. But but but... I would've loved peachies. Oh well ^^


----------



## Mayor Henk (Mar 19, 2015)

I have peaches, but would have loved cherries.


----------



## jacey.sunshine (Mar 19, 2015)

Cherries, I would LOVE to have had peaches though. They look beautiful. Or even pears! they are golden


----------



## KawaiixKiller (Mar 19, 2015)

I have peaches, I like having peaches but I'd also love to have apples


----------



## mrbenn (Mar 19, 2015)

I have Oranges... Visually they're quite appealing but in RL I absolutely detest oranges.... Yuck!


----------



## Praesilith (Mar 19, 2015)

GameCube version I clearly remember having cherry trees.
I don't remember what I had in WW, I never had CF.
My first NL town was pears, my second town was apples, and while I was resetting to get a "perfect layout," I was hoping to get apples but I got peaches which are fine by me.  I don't like oranges though because the perfect fruit looks really funny.


----------



## Lucykieran (Mar 19, 2015)

Wild world- peaches
New Leaf- Cherries
I have city folk but I hardly played it so I have no clue what the fruit is...


----------



## Ceewah (Mar 20, 2015)

It seems like the pear is the most common town fruit in new leaf. I really wanted to get peaches as my town fruit since that was the first fruit I ever had in an animal crossing game. 

But after seeing the perfect fruits, I really want apples. D:


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 10, 2018)

In my New Leaf town, they were oranges


----------



## Chizuru (Jun 10, 2018)

I have oranges in CF, in WW I had cherries ^_^


----------



## TiredStudent (Jun 11, 2018)

My native fruit is the Peach ; )


----------



## thatonemayor (Jun 11, 2018)

Peaches and Apples in my two towns.


----------

